# Shop Tip



## Fabrickator (Sep 2, 2014)

I didn't see anywhere to post shop tips, but here's one I've been using for years and most recently with a project I'm working on. When you have to cut "dead close" to the chuck, protect it, your tools and yourself by chucking up a sacrificial material behind the piece. When I'm faced with this challenge I use some polypropylene scraps I have laying around, basically, model plastic about .060" thick, cut into small squares. I keep a bunch of spare squares handy in a little jar for quick mounting when needed.

I take the squares and I superglue (gel) them to the chucking areas and then mount my piece.  Before I start the lathe, I bring in my tool and touch off the plastic and zero the DRO.  Now, I can use this Zero number to stop short of hitting the jaws while being able to take a pass all of the way across the part. I also set the carriage drag to provide some friction to reduce any chance of accidental drift into the chuck.


----------



## dan12 (Sep 2, 2014)

nice,I'll remember that


----------



## john_c_kennedy (Sep 3, 2014)

Great idea, thanks for sharing.

John


----------



## rmack898 (Sep 3, 2014)

I filed that one away for future use. 

Thanks


----------

